# New Tire Question



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

In the next couple of weeks I'm going to need to order some new tires for my 03 Spec V. I narrowed it down to two choices. The BF Goodrich g-Force Sport, and the BF Goodrich g-Force T/A KDW2. I do autocross almost every month. I was wondering if anyone has put any of these tires on their cars and had any feedback. Also, if you recommend buying them off tirerack, or ordering them through a tire kindom or other store. Thank You. Also, i have the nismo suspension/sway bars installed. I got the car alligned after i put it on. When they allign it again do they do it to the stock specs or is there posted toe and camber numbers for the nismo suspension?


----------



## crunchie (Apr 29, 2005)

Not a BF Goodrich fan so can't help you there.

Discount tire often has really good deals and are willing to match/beat competitor prices. The free lifetime balancing is nice also. If the difference in price is less than $50 (after shipping, taxes, etc...) I'd go local.

Most stores don't know much if anything about performance mods or even about your car for that matter. They'll pull up the manual and apply factory settings. Some (usually non chain stores) will do what you ask them but most will not citing insurance and legal concerns. That said, the camber and toe settings are usually tied to your driving rather than equipment used. I used to run a negative camber and slight toe in when I used to hit the tracks in my old mitsu. Worked well then but it's different with each driver/car.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

What's wrong with the Contis?


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> What's wrong with the Contis?


I even noticed this on my test drive of the spec v... the contis wear down pretty damn fast. auto xing will really finish up those tires in a matter of weeks, id suggest you get another set especifically for autoxing at least for the front.... thats where the traction is


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Jarek said:


> I even noticed this on my test drive of the spec v... the contis wear down pretty damn fast. auto xing will really finish up those tires in a matter of weeks, id suggest you get another set especifically for autoxing at least for the front.... thats where the traction is


Yeah, my tires have been blasted a bit. But I should be able to do 8 to 10 more autox events before replacing my fronts. I figured that 1 year or so for a set of fronts would be pretty decent. Is that not the case?


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> Yeah, my tires have been blasted a bit. But I should be able to do 8 to 10 more autox events before replacing my fronts. I figured that 1 year or so for a set of fronts would be pretty decent. Is that not the case?


hard to say, but just by looking at them... durability is not one of the words that come across my mind. just get something to swap the fronts out with... i would imagine the contis were made more for driving through roads and canyons at highspeed than the "tire peeling" of auto xing


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Jarek said:


> hard to say, but just by looking at them... durability is not one of the words that come across my mind. just get something to swap the fronts out with... i would imagine the contis were made more for driving through roads and canyons at highspeed than the "tire peeling" of auto xing


Your probably right. The autoxing I've done with Porsche is very different from say the Solo2 club here in Edmonton. Those guys have something like several thousand pilons set up with no straights, just non-stop pilon dodging. My tires wouldn't last very well under those conditions.


----------



## crunchie (Apr 29, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> Your probably right. The autoxing I've done with Porsche is very different from say the Solo2 club here in Edmonton. Those guys have something like several thousand pilons set up with no straights, just non-stop pilon dodging. My tires wouldn't last very well under those conditions.


Autocrossing with straights isn't much fun. Besides, Porsche? All the more reasons. Any idiot can drive a Porsche real fast but it's a whole different deal when you've got to speed around a snaky track. Tests both driver and car in a far more interesting/challenging way.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the goodrich ta kdws are INCREDIBLE street tires, probably the equivalent of DOT legal drag radials......

If you're looking for straight line grip, those are the ones. Otherwise, I suggest something like the new Falken Azenis ST-615 (they are BAD TO THE ASS!!!)


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

My only question with the KDW's were how well they worked with rain...also road noise and feel. Ive heard that when you wear them down for a little the ride gets worse. IDK, if any one has had these tires and can tell me about the ride, that would be great.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I've had a few friends who have gone through about 2 sets each (bout 35-40k per set) and they said rain traction is excellent. (we live in FL)


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

crunchie said:


> Autocrossing with straights isn't much fun. Besides, Porsche? All the more reasons. Any idiot can drive a Porsche real fast but it's a whole different deal when you've got to speed around a snaky track. Tests both driver and car in a far more interesting/challenging way.


Well the porsche track IS challenging and I'd ride it over the Solo2 club's track anyday. I like variety, being challenged with different types of obstacles at various speeds. The Solo2 club is just pilon city. Sure you can develop some mad slalom skills there, but doing 200 pilons without ever going over 60km/h seems redundant. I think I'd be driving a Suzuki Swift if that's what I liked. To further my point, many of the WRX STI, Matrix XRS crew dropped by the Porsche event last outing, drooling from the mouth. Some even begging to participate. Skills are important but I'd choose the combo of skills, fun and BBBQ any day of the week. Oh, and there were plenty of very skilled drivers at the PCA event. Some were advanced driving trainers even.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> the goodrich ta kdws are INCREDIBLE street tires, probably the equivalent of DOT legal drag radials......
> 
> If you're looking for straight line grip, those are the ones. Otherwise, I suggest something like the new Falken Azenis ST-615 (they are BAD TO THE ASS!!!)


Since I've been on the board you have proven yourself worthy. So tell about the Sport Contis and don't just say they're crap, explain.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The Continentals have mediocre dry traction at best, horrible wet traction, terrible hydroplaning resistance, terrible cornering stability, poor ride comfort (noisy!) and fast/uneven treadwear. Tire Rack rates these poorly as well. They are also ass expensive. For stock tyres, they are not bad but there are upgrades that will make you just say "wow!". My Yokohama AVS ES100s have much better cornering stability over the Contis and hydro resistance is night and day difference.


The Falken Azenis has great dry handling but is almost dangerous in wet. Recently, Spec V guys have stopped using this tyre as much because of better choices at the same price.


The Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3 is thought to be the ultimate all around tyre with the Bridgestone S-03 Pole Position and BF Goodrich KDW-2 right behind. All three wear very well for their performance with the S-03 wearing slightly faster than the other two.


The ultimate street tyre for especially dry is going to be the Yokohama ADVAN Neova AD-07 (they have a size that will fit us). Price, operating conditions and treadwear makes this a very impractical tyre. If you like taking corners at mind boggling positions, plan to race on a track, want to be able to stop in less than 100 feet from 60 MPH then this may be the tyre for you. Essentially, this is a R compound tyre that can be used for the street. But in reality, the other three are the most practical.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Some good advice. I'm likely looking at new tires for next year so I'll keep this info handy. These tires should be available in Canada shouldn't they?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I could only imagine. All have been available here for a while with the exception of the ADVAN Neova which arrived about a month ago.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

Zac said:


> The Continentals have mediocre dry traction at best, horrible wet traction, terrible hydroplaning resistance, terrible cornering stability, poor ride comfort (noisy!) and fast/uneven treadwear. Tire Rack rates these poorly as well. They are also ass expensive. For stock tyres, they are not bad but there are upgrades that will make you just say "wow!". My Yokohama AVS ES100s have much better cornering stability over the Contis and hydro resistance is night and day difference.


when you say the continentals have bad cornering stability, what exactly do you mean? 
do they hold, break hold, and grab again?
sliding to easily?

and yes, god they are terrible when it rains! ! and the fuckin smallest puddle will wake my ass up when i hit them

have a good one


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

skatehard90 said:


> when you say the continentals have bad cornering stability, what exactly do you mean?
> do they hold, break hold, and grab again?
> sliding to easily?
> 
> ...


they break grip too easily and the car does not feel as stable on the contis in harder turns than other tyres. it is also my personal opinion that they do not provide as much feedback for threshold braking as other performance tyres, but mind you that is simply my opinion and i am not claiming that as fact.


----------

